# Zeus turns 6 months!



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

Zeus turned 6 months old on the 9th of November. It feels like just yesterday I got him when he was a little ball of fluff, now hes a big ball of fluff. He has helped me with so much over the last couple of months and I couldn't ask for a better friend, heres to many more years of adventures, playing and chasing you when you steal my socks. Happy half birthday buddy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy half-birthday handsome Zeus. It looks like he's got a good start on his adult coat.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Still very adorable! Was he only thinking about jumping or did he go in?


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

cwag said:


> Happy half-birthday handsome Zeus. It looks like he's got a good start on his adult coat.


Thank you! And he does!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Still very adorable! Was he only thinking about jumping or did he go in?


He jumped Into the lake in the picture with the leaves, but the other one where hes standing looking into it had a bit of a drop so we didnt let him in there, he just wanted to chase the ducks hahaha


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 6 months to Zeus, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

What a cute fellow. Time does fly. Bear is 16 months in November. They grow so fast.

Bear then and now.


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> Handsome boy!


Thank you!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 6 months to Zeus, he's a good looking boy.


Thank you!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

Lincgold said:


> What a cute fellow. Time does fly. Bear is 16 months in November. They grow so fast.
> 
> Bear then and now.


Hes so adorable! And they do grow so fast, you dont even notice till you look back at some old pictures and videos hahaha.


----------



## marta5 (Nov 18, 2019)

Beautiful dog, I have a very similar one and with my other bull terrier miniature the truth is that they are the happiness of the house. I am very happy with them.


----------

